# Horn curled. Touching head



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

We bought Christy about 3 years ago. She has one horn. The owners say that their iron wasn't hot enough on that horn and they figured it out to late. Her horn has continued to grow and curl. My husband just noticed that it has curled and is touching her head and putting pressure where it is touching. It never even occurred to me to check the growth of her horn. :doh:

I feel stupid for not noticing. :hammer: No wonder she is cranky. :veryangry: 







The day we bought her 2007







Early 2008(Pregnant)







Late 2008 That's baking soda on her nose.








March 2009 when she was pregnant. It looks like it could have been touching then.

My heart is breaking that she has been and is in pain. :tears: We have a call into the vet.
Has anyone else had this problem with the horn.
Suellen


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You could always just band it and let the horn fall off. You use the same bander as you do to wether :wink: 

I bet she has already forgiven you - she knows that you would never hurt her!


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes unfortunately, I am familiar with it. It isn't a normal horn, it is a scur. I have a goat that we took to the vet to be disbudded several years ago and for whatever reason it wasn't effective and Rylie has scurs that grow into his head also. I take him into the vet every 6 months to have them cut back and it makes me so mad at myself for even trying to disbud him. I am afraid to ever sell him for fear his scur could grow into his skull if not managed correctly.

good luck, Denise


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

We just dealt with the same thing on Casper a LaManch cross. The horn was growing into his head...the owner of Casper had no money for the vet, so we lopped it off , the whole scur came off, under the scur was about 1/2 " bud..could you burn the bud and not worry about it growing back?? That would be ideal...Casper has one more scur that needs to be dealt with soon, I cans till ut my finger in between the scur and his head...
Your goats scur is looking quite painful!! So gald you caught it before it caused injury to her!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Horn curled. Touching head - Update*

The vet came out and cut off about 1inch of horn with only one problem.When the vet cut the horn she tried to remove the cut piece without taking skin with it. Christy needed one stitch.  We will need to maintain it by cutting or filing. 
I could tell by looking at her face/eyes that she felt better after cutting the horn.








Suellen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so happy the vet removed part of it...  ..wow.... it must of really been digging into the face...  ..you deserve a big hug for taking care of it.....when you did.....and I bet your goatie is happy to. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good to hear she is doing better now.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Is banding it an option?


----------

